# Böse Betrugs-Vorwürfe gegen Lady GaGa



## Stefan102 (28 Juni 2011)

Lady GaGa (25) muss sich dieser Tage mit schweren Vorwürfen herumärgern. Vor einigen Monaten rief die Sängerin eine Spendenaktion für die Opfer der Tsunami-Katastrophe in Japan ins Leben. Sie designte eigenhändig Armbänder, die dann über ihre Homepage für mindestens fünf Dollar verkauft wurden.

Nun verklagte aber eine Rechtsfirma aus Michigan die GaGa mit der Begründung, sie würde Teile der Spendengelder veruntreuen. Die Kläger behaupten genauer, Lady GaGa hätte die Lieferkosten für die Armbänder zu hoch angesetzt und sich auch von den fünf Dollar für die Armbänder stets etwas einbehalten. Man weiß natürlich nicht, ob an den Vorwürfen irgendetwas Wahres dran ist, aber es fällt schwer zu glauben, dass die Entertainerin, die sich schon oft sozial engagierte, so eine Tat begehen könnte. Ihre Spendensammelaktion brachte immerhin schon 3 Millionen Dollar ein, die den Opfern des Unglücks zugutekamen.

Erst am Wochenende trat sie in Japan auf und zeigte zu diesem Anlass keinerlei Berührungsängste. Eine solch erfahrene Künstlerin weiß wahrscheinlich, wie man mit solch wilden Anschuldigungen umzugehen hat. Wir hoffen, dass Lady GaGa die Klagepunkte widerlegen und sich weiterhin auf die Hilfe für die konzentrieren kann, denen es weniger gut geht. 

Quelle: promiflash.de


----------



## AMUN (28 Juni 2011)

Manche bekommen den Hals einfach nicht voll genug


----------



## comatron (28 Juni 2011)

Die Arme war bestimmt genauso so überrascht von dem Geld auf ihrem Konto wie einst LiLo von dem Goldarmband in ihrer Handtasche.
Wer spielt den Promis aber auch immer solche üblen Streiche.


----------



## tommie3 (28 Juni 2011)

Ja,die kommen schon immer in Teufelsküche die armen.


----------



## Franky70 (28 Juni 2011)

Zitat:
"Man weiß natürlich nicht, ob an den Vorwürfen irgendetwas Wahres dran ist..."
Zitat Ende

Solange nichts bewiesen ist, sollte auch für Gaga die Unschuldsvermutung gelten!


----------

